# Stahlfederdämpfer für Fanes



## slash-sash (24. März 2014)

Hallo Fanesen 
Ich habe derzeit einen 2012er Vivid Air in meinem Fanes und bin top zufrieden. Scheinbar geht er ja auch besser, als der 2013er.
Jedenfalls spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir einen Stahlfederdämpfer zuzulegen. Ob der Vivid Air dann bleibt, sei mal dahin gestellt.
Bitte das Ganze nicht hinterfragen; es ist halt nunmal Hobby
Jetzt ist meine Frage, welchen Dämpfer ich nehmen soll. Es soll auf jeden Fall keiner beim Händler neu gekauft werden. Neu über den Bikemarkt oder eben gebraucht.
Der Cane Creek soll ja sehr gut sein. Allerdings liest man, dass der aktuelle Dämpfer doch noch mal eine Schippe oben drauf legt.
Liebäugeln tue ich ja mit dem Vivid R2C. Denn zum einen bin ich mit dem jetzigen top zufrieden und zum anderen könnte ich meine geliebten Huber Buchsen weiter verwenden und ich habe schon eine Feder für mein Gewicht hier liegen. Definitiv will ich aber, wenn ich weiß, welche Dämpferhärte ich brauche auf eine Titanfeder wechseln.
Von den anderen am Markt erhältlichen Dämpfern habe ich jetzt nicht ganz so viel Ahnung.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir ein wenig Input geben. 
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch den ein oder anderen, der einen Stahlfederdämpfer mit dem Vivid Air vergleichen kann.
Ich dank euch schon mal für eure Unterstützung.


Sascha


----------



## toddy (24. März 2014)

@slash-sash 

hey sascha,

jetzt mal was ganz blödes, was machst du nächstes wochenende? 
ich komme aus herrenberg, habe einen fox van rc in meinem fanes und würde gerne mal eine luftpumpe ausprobieren!

--> wir tauschen die dämpfer und fahren zusammen eine tour oder wir könnten uns auch im bikepark albstadt treffen und dort die dämpfer mal für ein paar abfahrten tauschen!

lg thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (24. März 2014)

und an alle,

gibt es in er gegend ein fanes mit Canecreek DB Air CS???


----------



## slash-sash (24. März 2014)

Ich bin im flachen Münsterland. Also leider keine Chance sein Vorhaben zu realisieren. Aber vielleicht Wan anders mal. 


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (25. März 2014)

Titan ermüdet und bricht irgendwann...das Leid aller Titanfedern. Ansonsten ist der CC DB wohl ein geiles Stück und aktuell rel. günstig im Bikemarkt zu bekommen. Aber dann wohl lieber mit Stahlfeder fahren und eben wechseln. Den Vivid Air kann man dann aber auch verkaufen und für Touren beispielsweise einen kleineren Luftdämpfer kaufen.


----------



## slash-sash (27. März 2014)

Klar, den Vivid müsste ich dann sogar hergeben. So viel ist dann doch nicht in der Portokasse.
Allerdings würde ich dann nur noch den Stahlfederdämpfer fahren wollen. Mit Titanfeder habe ich ein Mehrgewicht von etwas um die 200gr. Mit Stahlfeder wird's wohl um die 400g liegen. Das ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu viel des Guten, auch, wenn das Gewicht an einer relativ uninteressanten Stelle liegt.
Welches Tune bräuchte ich denn bei dem Vivid Coil? Das Gleiche, wie beim Vivid Air?
Und wenn du schon den DBCC ansprichst, ist es egal, welches Baujahr?
Im Grunde würde doch ein relativ einfach ausgestatteter Dämpfer reichen. Ne Plattform bedarf es ja in der Fanes nicht wirklich.


----------



## hasardeur (27. März 2014)

Da man den CC DB und den Vivid R2C für nicht sooooo unterschiedliche Preise bekommt, würde ICH den CC DB nehmen. Du kannst natürlich auch eine Titanfeder nehmen, musst nur damit rechnen, dass sich die Kennlinie irgendwann ändert und das Teil dann evtl. mal in die Bütten geht. Das Thema Tune stellt sich beim CC DB nicht, beim Vivid würde ich denselben nehmen, wie beim Air.


----------



## Ghost.1 (27. März 2014)

vorsicht beim tune beim vivid dämpfer wenn du den neuen 2014er nimmst, hab irgendwo mal gelesen das die nicht mehr vergleich bar sind mit den alten von 2013 und vorher


----------



## Spacetime (27. März 2014)

Also ich habe nach ca. 4 Monaten von meiner 2012er Fanes den RP23 mit einem Vivid R2C Tune-Mid (fahre eine 350er Feder kein Titan bei 77kg Gewicht ohne Ausrüstung) getauscht und fahre diesen seitdem. 
Um die Erfahrungen kurz zusammen zu fassen: Perfekt


----------



## slash-sash (27. März 2014)

Das wundert mich nicht. Nimm nen Gummiband. Das ist immer noch besser, als der RP23. Von dem her kann ich deine Erfahrung nachvollziehen. 
Ich überlege, nen günstigen Dämpfer zu nehmen; X-Fusion oder so.


----------



## Piefke (27. März 2014)

Ich kann als günstige und gute Stahlfederdämpfer für die Fanes MZ Roco TST bzw. WC empfehlen.
Die Fanes braucht das TST eigentlich nicht, aber auf langen Anstiegen ist es beruhigend zu wissen, dass man zu machen könnte.
Und man braucht sich keine Gedanken um den passenden Tune machen, so was gibts bei MZ nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (27. März 2014)

Und ich werfe nochmal den fox van rc ins rennen, habe meinem für 90 Euro bekommen. Funktioniert sehr gut, hat zwar keine Plattform, aber an langen Anstiegen kann man ja immer noch die druckstufe zu machen!


----------



## slash-sash (27. März 2014)

Ich war zwar nie nen Freund der Füchse, aber vielleicht sollte ich doch darüber nachdenken. 
Den Rocco Air hatte ich auch schon in der Fanes und gleich nem Bekannten empfohlen. Daumen hoch sage ich da nur. Wenn dieses blöde Rot nicht wäre.


----------



## toddy (27. März 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Wenn dieses blöde Rot nicht wäre.




Als ich meinen Rahmen gekauft habe, war ein TST Coil verbaut, hat gut funktioniert, aber genau aus dem Grund habe ich ihn auch verkauft!
Das Teil ist einfach hässlich!


----------



## Piefke (27. März 2014)

Ein Dämpfer soll dämpfen und nicht schön aussehen


----------



## slash-sash (27. März 2014)

... auch! Ich jedenfalls bin raus der Zeit der Fleckenteppiche. 
Es sollte sich wenigstens ein bißchen in das Gesamtbild integrieren.


----------



## slash-sash (6. April 2014)

Ich brauch mal kurz eure Hilfe. In meinem jetzigen Vivid Air ist ein ML Tune verbaut. Ich könnte aber einen Stahlfederdämpfer mit MH Tune bekommen. Kann man das Tune ändern? Oder würde das Tune evtl. sogar passen? Und wie siehts mit einem Service aus? Kann man den selber machen?


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2014)

Nun, dass ML meilenweit von MH weg ist, sollte sich selbst erklären. Und ändern kann man alles. Was für ein Stahldämpfer ist es denn? Auch ein Vivid?
Wenn der Dämpfer gebrauch ist, würde ich eh gleich einen Service machen (lassen). Dabei kannst Du dann auch den Tune ändern (lassen).


----------



## slash-sash (7. April 2014)

Ich habe keine Abnung von Tunes. Deshalb weis ich auch nicht, wie weit weg die sind. 
Es ist ein gebrauchter Vivid, der eh nen Service bräuchte. 
Wo schicke ich den am besten hin? SI?


----------



## hasardeur (7. April 2014)

Lord Helmchen....günstiger, besser und kannst gleich den Schimstack so anpassen lassen, dass er zu Deinen Vorlieben passt....nennt sich wohl tuning ;-)

Den Lord findest Du im IBC-User-Verzeichnis.


----------



## nrgmac (30. April 2015)

...


----------

